# Kitty of Steel!



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

As I've mentioned probably elsewhere, my cats have always been at least partially outdoors (not my choice) and of course there have certainly been some unwelcome results.

When the kittens were about 4 months old, we lost our first one to a road accident. Even though it was still VERY sad (I think I felt worse about the kitties missing a brother) it was one that didn't really bond with us so I was able to be over it fairly fast.

Only a few nights later, my mom told me to bring in our tuxedo kitten, Mylo (admittedly, he's the most spoiled one around here) and keep him there. Since she had always been staunchly opposed to having any of them inside ever...I was a bit puzzled. Then, she told me that my brother was outside and heard Topanga get hit by a car (understandably he turned his head when it happened). It was a punch in the gut - she was my buddy and we had gotten quite close.

I cried for a least a couple hours over it - but then my dad came down and told me that they never found her because - and no one knows how - she had been on the porch the entire time. I went to see her and even though there were no visible injuries - things looked bad. She was guarded by her brother Ziggy and curled up in a ball really tight - struggling for breath and keeping her eyes squeezed shut. I was 80% positive she would not be awake the next morning, or that we would have to put her down.

The next morning though, save for a slight limp, she got up and played around like nothing ever happened!8-O I kept an eye on her for the next week, but everything was fine. I can't believe a tiny little kitten could not only bounce back but come out unscathed! I mean - if I got hit by a car going 55 I would probably hardly be able to type this now, lol. Now, I'm incredibly thankful for her every day and better yet - I'm able to at least have them as part time indoor cats. Even our "outdoor" guy stays in the garage with them at night since he's still a baby. I plan on bringing one or two when I move out in a couple of months too :catsm


----------



## nolavf (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank goodness she is ok! Are you sure that there wasn't any internal injuries?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My cats have always been indoor / outdoor and I am just so glad that I have never had your kind of experiences. Hope all works out.


----------



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

nolavf said:


> Thank goodness she is ok! Are you sure that there wasn't any internal injuries?


That was actually something I grew to be really worried about - but I made sure to do my research concerning the signs and keep a hawk like eye on her for a couple weeks - it's been a couple months now though, and she's completely fine (if not maybe slightly loony) She's rolling around under the Christmas tree now, actually rcat

I know many people are strongly against letting cats outside ever - and sometimes I tend to agree - but I've finally found the balance between safety and freedom with the little ones. Generally, they have a "curfew" and we make sure they're all in the garage before a certain hour. I have to say, ever since this particular incident none of the kittens have tried to go near the road, thank God!


----------

